
43% of millennials see themselves quitting their current job in less than 2y - kulesh
https://blog.karmabot.chat/why-millennials-quit/?source=hn
======
dastx
Millennial here. When I graduated I joined a small start up company. It was
great in the beginning. The people were nice, we had decent parties, life was
good. I was very loyal, pulling a lot of (unpaid) overtime and I saw myself
there until at least their exit. It wasn't until I felt like the company may
go under (salaries late, weekly/monthly parties being cancelled among other
things) that I looked for a job and took the first offer I got with a
multinational organisation. Figured I'd feel out the difference between start
ups and large organisations.

It was when I got the offer that I'd been stupid. My new base salary, along
with a much, much better overall package, was close to 40% jump. I did some
research, and wherever I looked, it seemed people mentioned that job hopping a
little is the best way to increase your salary.

So a year and a half later, I once again, changed jobs, and sure enough, once
again, a decent overall package, but also a cool 15% pay-rise. In comparison,
I had received a 1% pay-rise just 4 months prior.

And furthermore it's been equally great when it comes to the compensation and
job hopping.

For me, this is just the beginning though. After a year or two you understand
a lot of the tooling you work with and I've felt like there's nothing else to
learn. Having changed jobs expands my knowledge by a great amount that later I
can use to get even more compensation.

So why the hell would I stay at any specific company when my compensation is
not necessarily bad, but it can be better. But also, I get to learn new
things. I get to meet new people.

I'm sure I'll get to a point in life where finding new jobs will be harder due
to age and whatnot, but I'll keep doing this till I hit that roadblock.

In addition, as I've grown, I've realised no company really fully cares for
you. At the end of the day, you're just a resource, and if shit hits the fan,
you may be one if the first to go. So they don't care about you, so why should
I care about them. Give me the right compensation and I'll stay, mess that up,
and I'm gone.

~~~
greenyoda
This bears repeating:

> _In addition, as I 've grown, I've realised no company really fully cares
> for you. At the end of the day, you're just a resource, and if shit hits the
> fan, you may be one if the first to go. So they don't care about you, so why
> should I care about them. Give me the right compensation and I'll stay, mess
> that up, and I'm gone._

Congratulations on having learned this truth so quickly. It took me a whole
lot longer to figure this out.

One thing to add: This is true whether you're a developer in the trenches or a
senior VP or a C-level executive. Even founders of companies frequently get
pushed out by the board if the company has grown beyond their ability to
manage it. (This famously happened to Steve Jobs in 1985.)

